# STOLEN! Huka & Diesel!!! Canon City, CO.



## RGR45045 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stolen from the Banks of the Arkansas River near Canon City, Colorado!!!!

Yellow Blisstick Huka! Has RGR 275 RAFT painted on it as well as a black discoloration on underside of bow.

Red Wave Sport Diesel! Cracked under seat and a bit worked.

Inside it has my name in both... James Whiteside 719 275 7238

Small reward for the bounty hunter that finds them... Thanks boating community!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thats bullshit somebody stole your boats jimmi. karma will bite this dude in the ass. what the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

caspermike said:


> ...what the hell is wrong with people?


meth.


----------

